#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-08
<dpm> good morning everyone
<andrejz> morning dpm
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<ameurux> hello every one
<ameurux> anyone there?
#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-09
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning
#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-10
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<andrejz> morning dpm
<andrejz> i have a question about launchpad
<andrejz> in one of the packages all the strings in the form of '%s' were changed to »%s«
<andrejz> have you experienced this before and do you know why does this happen?
<dpm> hi andrejz
<dpm> andrejz, what package is it?
<andrejz> pated
<andrejz> parted
<dpm> andrejz, could it be that the string was changed upstream? If that were the case the upstream string would replace the downstream one and that would explain the change
<andrejz> some of strings are ok, others are not
<andrejz> no, it's not from upstream as it hasn't been translated there
<dpm> andrejz, could you point me to one of the strings which are not ok?
<andrejz> actually i just decided to review the package and send it back upstream
<andrejz> sure - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/parted/+pots/parted/sl/10/+translate
<andrejz> and i noticed this problem
<dpm> let me have a look...
<dpm> andrejz, hm, the only thing I can think of is message sharing. Looking at the link above, it seems that 'musli' changed the string. It could be that he did it on a release different than maverick, and due to message sharing the strings were updated in maverick as well?
<dpm> When did you notice the change? Why do you think it wasn't an intentional change by 'musli'?
<andrejz> i asked him and he said he strictly used ' ' and he 0translated 10.1
<andrejz> 10.10
<andrejz> of corse it's also possible ha wasn' concentrated and made a mistake
<andrejz> i just wanted to check if it's a known bug / problem from before
<andrejz> before blaming him ;)
<dpm> andrejz, I don't know of any open bug, and I hadn't seen it before. It would be a strange one if only part of the string was changed ('' to »«), so my hunch would be that he mistakenly translated as »«. If you observe it again, though, I'd recommend to file a bug.
<andrejz> just wanted to be sure
<andrejz> that's why i asked before reporting a bug on launchpad
<dpm> sure, no worries :)
<andrejz> otherwise i am glad to tell there were 6 people driking translation beer with me yesterday, including gnome and kde translation team coordnator :)
<dpm> wohooo, great! Collaboration by means of beer - that's what we like :)
<andrejz> yes, we agreed to meet once per month from now on. I think it's good to do a bit of team building
<dpm> cool
<paultag> Hey Translators, I'm working on an Ubuntu local LoCo tool ( I'm on the LoCo Council ), and I'd like for it to be able to be translated. I've moved all my strings to gettext, and made sure it's all stable. I have no idea how to generate the .po files, or set up my gettext stuff. Anyone have any idea? I'm using Python for this tool, if it helps
#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-11
<askhl__> paultag, if I'm not mistaken, you just run xgettext on your source files.  See xgettext(1).
<andrejz> Hello !
<andrejz> I have a question about update manager
<andrejz> some strings are not translated in 10.10
<andrejz> even though they were translated in launchpad in June 2010
<andrejz> AFAIK, update-manager is not a part of non-language pack packages, is that correct ?
<trijntje> andrejz, I believe part of the strings that show up in update manager are in fact from apt-deamon
<andrejz> hi, trijntje!
<andrejz> can you tell me how can i check it ?
<trijntje> I use grep -iR "Searchterm" /usr/share/locale* to see where a string occurs
<paultag> askhl, humm, aye. It was erroring for me, but I think I've got it. Now only to make sure everything is "working" :)
<paultag> askhl, cheers, thanks for the response :)
<andrejz> the problem is the string in question is Downloading
<andrejz> so it's almost in every package
<dpm> hi andrejz, I think there was a bug about that, let me check...
<andrejz> please do
<dpm> andrejz, there it is: bug 641262
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 641262 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Status strings during update do not show up translated (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 72)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641262
<andrejz> thanks! good to know somebody is working on it
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-07
<TLE> kelemengabor: hey
<kelemengabor> good morning TLE
<TLE> I forgot again, do you remember which packages it was, whose docs were left out in the original docs-translation package, that the latest update was supposed to fix?
<TLE> kelemengabor: actually, maybe I'll ask mdke to put a note about on the testing page
<TLE> mdke: hey, I was wondering, for this language pack update, where there is still a few days left, would you include a note on the testing page, about which programs it was where the translation of the manuals were left out entirely
<kelemengabor> IIRC, ubuntu-docs, deja-dup, aisleriot and maybe one more I can't recall
<kelemengabor> and ubuntu-docs was working before, due to a packaging hack, but it should (and does) work now without that packaging hack
<TLE> kelemengabor: ah yes, thank you
<kelemengabor> yw
<TLE> just finished my testing then, have you done it for your language, or delegated it ;)
<kelemengabor> well, I have used it since a few days, but had no time to record it on the wiki
<TLE> Everyone, we NEED more language packs tested for this release, so please try and mobilize people from your translation tems or LoCo's and get to it
<TLE> The procedure is described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<dpm-lunch> TLE, good work with spreading the word. I need to test my langpacks as well. I wonder if the should expand the call to the Ubuntu testing list as well (I'd have to find out if there's one first)
<dpm> oops, lunch was over hours ago
<TLE> nice long lunch, eh?
<dpm> :)
<TLE> yeah, that would maybe be a good idea, the question is whether we think that all language pack testing should go via the translation teams, so that they should forward to appropriate lists themselves
<TLE> or
<TLE> if we should simply say that when we send out the call for testing of the -testing list (if exists) that people that want to test should contact their translations teams first
<dpm> TLE, I'd be proactive and CC both
<TLE> or
<TLE> if we simply don't care and think that anyone should be able to test them
<TLE> both?
<dpm> brb
<TLE> it goes out to ubuntu-translators and we are talking about -testing, is there another?
<TLE> dpm: om
<TLE> ok
<dpm> back
<dpm> So I'd say everyone should be able to test the langpacks. The instructions are easy to follow by everyone
<dpm> In order to spread the word, we could (I'm thinking aloud here): send the e-mail to ubuntu-translators, plus ubuntu-testing (if that's the one), plus loco-contacts plus the translations portal (once it's syndicated to Planet Ubuntu)
<TLE> dpm: Yeah, well at least the two first one and the last one I agree with, but maybe we should discuss it in the list, in any case, it is a bit late to forward to everybody now
<TLE> but if you are already on the testing list, would you forward the current call for testing, since we really need more languages to step up
<dpm> TLE, I'm not on the list, but I'll take care of it.
<TLE> dpm: nice, thanks, I have to go now, see you
<dpm> TLE, thanks so much for doing the announcements and handling all the rest of langpack updates!
<TLE> no problem, I'll send out an email tomorrow to the list where we can discuss how widely we should advertice, and then I can subscribe to the appropriate mailing lists
<TLE> the translation-coordinators list that is
<Jessica_Lily> dpm hey… have you spoken to that guy? :P
<dpm> hi Jessica_Lily, no sorry :(, I was quite busy at UDS, and didn't have the chance to talk about new language codes
<Jessica_Lily> ah okay, no problem
<trijntje> I'm trying to get a diff between two large po files that only differ in a few translations, but somehow diff can seem to find any similar lines
<trijntje> it shows all lines from file1 as deleted, and all from file2 as added. Has anyone had this problem befor, or know where I can find a solution?
<trijntje> solved, it appears something went wrong with the spaces in the document. Running diff -b works
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-08
<dpm> morning all
<andrejz> morning
<dpm> hi andrejz :)
<artnay> hey andrejz, how are you?
<andrejz> I am good, just work here hasn't yet produced expected and wanted results. I am slowly getting accustomed to short daylight time
<andrejz> @dpm: i sent an email about universe packages to the ML
<artnay> andrejz: has your stay been pleasant so far?
<andrejz> yeah, i am enjoying my stay here
<andrejz> although i mostly go out on the weekends
<andrejz> busy with work otherwsie
<andrejz> now i moved to espoo to aalto university campus
<artnay> that's a pity, those tower buildings are much better (location wise) imo
<artnay> andrejz: maybe we could meet next weekend if you have some spare time
<andrejz> i would be very much up for it
<jussi> vprints: dpm can probqably answer your question, go ahead and ask :)
<vprints> Hello :)
<vprints> I have a question about translating Kubuntu
<vprints> do the current translations come from LP or directly from upstream?
<vprints> I remember that there were several rounds of talks that LP messed up the KDE translations, that it should be bypassed
<vprints> (quite some time ago)
<vprints> but i'm not sure if they actually departed from LP and if they did then what the current status of the matter is
<andrejz> @vprints
<dpm> vprints, translations come from upstream, are imported into Launchpad, where they can be completed if necessary, and then they are exported from there into language packs
<andrejz> oh, dpm just answered it
<vprints> aha
<vprints> and if i now translate 11.10 then i won't be "waisting my time", these translations would also get included in 12.04 and not overwritten with (possible) blanks from upstream?
<andrejz> they get automatically synced
<andrejz> so no
<andrejz> you are not wasting your time
<andrejz> if the english string will be the same in 12.04 than in 11.10 then it will be automatically copied via translations sharing
<vprints> cool
<vprints> thanks
<vprints> :)
<andrejz> but of course if sting in 12.04 is different than in 11.10 you will need to translate it again
<vprints> btw, are the scripts that do this public?
<vprints> yes of course
<andrejz> If it is similar however, your previous translation might be displayed as suggestion
<andrejz> not sure, need to ask dpm for that
<dpm> vprints, yes, Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net
<vprints> ok, thanks :)
<vprints> at what point in the release cycle translations in LP are enabled?
<vprints> usually
<vprints> is it when the alpha 1 comes out or later?
<sagaci> vprints: for precise?
<vprints> yes
<vprints> precise is what interests me, but mabe it is not yet exactly know
<vprints> n
<artnay> vprints: I believe translations will be opened a few months after UDS so basically it's alpha 1 phase
<artnay> at least that's how it's been previously
<andrejz> something around that time
<andrejz> but you must be aware string can still change until string freeze
<artnay> and even after that ;)
<andrejz> and often there are string freeze exceptions even after that
<vprints> yeah :D
<andrejz> or imports are delayed for some reason, etc
<andrejz> or progamers forget to add some strings in the po templates and add them after bug is reported and such
<andrejz> +1 from me for google+ page TLE
<sagaci> vprints: will you be around for 20 mins or so more?
<vprints> yes
<vprints> why?
<sagaci> I can get a definitive answer for the change from last cycle if you hold a few
<vprints> cool
<TLE> *Uhhh ohhhhh uhhhh*
 * TLE emulating the language pack testing ghost
<TLE> *uhhhhh remember to test your language pack*
 * TLE makes things start dropping of you walls and the coffee start boiling in your cup
<sagaci> vprints, 20th-22nd july it changed, roughly
<andrejz> dpm are you there?
<dpm> hi andrejz, I am
<andrejz> i was wondering what should be the next step in universe translatable in LP
<andrejz> we now have a list of applications to start with
<sagaci> andrejz, what's the list
<vprints> kk, thanks :)
<yurchor> sagaci: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Universe_Translations_in_LP
<andrejz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Universe_Translations_in_LP
<andrejz> too late
<sagaci> thanks
<andrejz> obviously this is not the final list
 * yurchor thinks that it is very-very bad idea to translate downstream.
<andrejz> but a set of suggestions which we should use to test this capability and iron out the bugs in implementation
<andrejz> i agree in general. but sometimes you have long delays with the upstream
<andrejz> also
<andrejz> sometimes there is no upstream for certain languages and it can be quite tedious work to translate *some* packages upstream
<yurchor> andrejz: You will end up like this https://launchpad.net/gajim  (imho).
<andrejz> i don't see what are you trying to say with gajim, yurchor
<andrejz> I don't see anything special in their LP page
<yurchor> andrejz: Two cycles ago somebody proposed the same thing: let's translate gajim with indicator patch downstream. People still translating it. ;)
<yurchor> And Gajim still developed and translated upstream. No translation from Launchpad packaged.
<andrejz> of course it would be great it this would be done with some cooperation from upstream
<yurchor> So what's the problem with cooperation?
<andrejz> but there is another side of the coin too, for example it's practically impossible to translate ccsm (compiz config settings manager)
<andrejz> @yurchor: to export translations upstream afterwards
<andrejz> you can only translate ccsm here - http://l10n.compiz.org/pootle/
<yurchor> Ubuntu does not like upstream, does it? ;)
<andrejz> it depends who you ask
<andrejz> i like upstream
<andrejz> but sometimes it's very difficult to work with
<andrejz> we cooperate great with gnome
<andrejz> we translate everything we can in gnome
<andrejz> and not in LP
<andrejz> anyway everything related to compiz and translations is outdated
<yurchor> So there will be the private Ubuntu club for bad upstreams. Right? ;)
<andrejz> and/ or not working
<yurchor> No Debian, no OpenSUSE, no Fedora, just Ubuntu?
<andrejz> well we would like to provide alternative workflow for some of the more visible/important packages
<andrejz> it doesn't mean it's for ubuntu only
<yurchor> Mint++ ?
<andrejz> translations can be exported out and used upstream too (that's why i mentioned collaboration with upstream)
<andrejz> what i am trying to say is that it's really difficult to translate ccsm right now
<yurchor> So why just not making upstream to use Launchpad, instead of branching translations?
<andrejz> if it was available in LP many more teams would attempt to translate it
<andrejz> well that depends on them (upstream). If they don't want to use Lp you cannot/should not  force them tp
<andrejz> to
<yurchor> Ok, I got it. :)
<yurchor> Thanks.
<andrejz> as for compiz they said they were planning to move upstream translations to LP about a year ago, both myself and dpm offered assistance and so far not much has happened
<andrejz> i know they might be very busy with other stuff / have small team
<andrejz> but on the other hand this translations are quite visible
<andrejz> you need ccsm if you want to configure unity
<andrejz> many other upstreams are less friendly to translators (have a higher technical entry level)
<andrejz> I have some negative experience with wine when i needed to create my own account and commit translations directly, because the person i was in contact with was unwilling want to do that for me
<andrejz> many translators (non-technical like me) would have / might have given up
<yurchor> Ok. It will be interesting experiment. Ubuntu forks upstream translations. Be ready for Fedora gambit (Transifex with no translations in repository). ;)
<andrejz> not for many packages
<andrejz> only a couple of most important
<andrejz> also another thing is
<andrejz> you cannot do any bugfixing currently
<andrejz> until next version of upstream package comes out
<andrejz> maybe we are a specific case (slovenian) as we virtually have no upstream translations done (besides KDE, Gnome, libreoffice)
<andrejz> for debian i needed to wait for 9 motnhs (from february till november) till my translation got pulled in by maintainer
<andrejz> if this was translated within launchpad it would be translated 2 releases earlier
<andrejz> but again it needs to be done the right way, so upstream projects can also have some use of it (use this translations easily)
<andrejz> so dpm, what should be the next step?
<andrejz> note yurchor, i don't have anything against upstream per se
<yurchor> Ok, upstream does not have anything against Ubuntu. ;)
<andrejz> we collaborate (help translating, send bugfixes) with mozilla, gnome, libreoffice and KDE teams very well
<yurchor> A-ha, I know. ;)
<yurchor> That's why kdegraphics module is retranslated for Kubuntu on Launchpad. Because of collaboration. ;)
<dpm> andrejz, let me reply to your e-mail on the UTC list
<andrejz> sure dpm
<andrejz> well i don't know how it works for your particular team
<andrejz> i agree it requires extra effort to export to upstream or do work in upstream from the beginning, but it's worth it
<andrejz> we have a list of KDE modules we translate in LP and they don't touch them in KDe
<andrejz> when they are done we send them to KDE team for review and if they seem OK, they commit them
<andrejz> @yurchor: this collaboration depends very much on the local teams (your KDE team and ubuntu team)
 * yurchor as upstream contributor is sometimes got a little tired of this collaboration
<andrejz> i agree. it would be the easiest if all the packages could be translated at one place. unfortunately it's not like that
 * yurchor kicks bad fortune
<andrejz> i am also an upstream contibutor
<andrejz> in fact I started as a gnome translator
<andrejz> and i agree it takes extra effort to commit bug fixes both in LP and gnome (in Lp so that they are fixed ASAP in ubuntu)
<TLE> Wuhu, Ubuntu translators page on Google+ up, follow and share: https://plus.google.com/b/102330453873285638035/
<andrejz> I am not sure how far along is export from LP to upstream but again that is not the solution because then KDE transaltions could be overwritten by downstream in some cases, which would cause even more friction
<andrejz> i subbed TLE
<andrejz> yurchor, ultimately you need to sit down for a beer with your ubuntu translations team and discuss it ;)
<yurchor> The most "friction" during the last cycle were caused by translation *not exported" by Ubuntu. There is no such thing as Ubuntu Ukrainian (and for the lack of activity, not Russian).
<yurchor> My messages form Launchpad interface go nowhere (bug of Launchpad).
<yurchor> ?
<andrejz> yeah there might be some bugs in implementation, i agree
<andrejz> also imports are not working ok all the time
<andrejz> for example in april i got 1000 suggestions in package evolution which were dated in november 2010
<artnay> andrejz: are you able to provide back fuzzies to upstream? that's one reason why upstream doesn't like LP
<artnay> I just noticed clementine ditched LP for transifex
<andrejz> i don't know enought about technology behind it to be sure. That's why i am asking ;)
<happyaron> dpm: ping
<dpm> happyaron, freeflying just pinged me, is this about the same topic?
<happyaron> dpm: right
<dpm> joining #ubuntu-cn-translators now
<happyaron> dpm: thanks
<ashickur-noor> Hi there
<ashickur-noor> I am a new translator of Ubuntu
<andrejz> hello
<ashickur-noor> I need some help about it
<ashickur-noor> is there any rules to translation
<ashickur-noor> or I can translate word by word?
<geirha> Translating word by word should generally be avoided.
<ashickur-noor> geirha:  then How should I do?
<andrejz> well try to understand the meaning of the string in english
<andrejz> and try to translate it so it has the same meaning in your language
<ashickur-noor> andrejz: hum I doing that thing
<ashickur-noor> any other thing that keep in mind?
<andrejz> usually each language has it's guidelines, try to find them
<andrejz> usually there are some tricks you need to be carefull about in every language
<ashickur-noor> can you give me any link?
<andrejz> i don't know which language you are talking about
<ashickur-noor> what kind of trick
<ashickur-noor> Bengali(bn-bd)
<andrejz> like for example in my language it's not correct to translate "FTP server" but you should instead use "server FTP"
<andrejz> different order of words. many people are not aware of that when they start for example
<ashickur-noor> oh
<ashickur-noor> I know that
<geirha> ashickur-noor: You might find fellow Bengali translators in #ubuntu-bd
<ashickur-noor> any other thing?
<ashickur-noor> there is no one
<ashickur-noor> let check again
<ashickur-noor> Only two person there
<andrejz> here is your team link - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-bn
<andrejz> you can use this mailing list to communicate - ubuntu-l10n-bn@lists.launchpad.net
<andrejz> check here
<andrejz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-bn
<andrejz> or just contact team leader
<ashickur-noor> Hum need to contact with him
<andrejz> at the beginning your translations are marked as suggestions until someone confirms them
<ashickur-noor> what does it means <emphasis>
<ashickur-noor> ??
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-09
<TLE> dpm: did you do a UDS translation summary somewhere?
<artnay> does anyone else have this problem with LP that you can't see your name listed on contributors/translation info page?
<artnay> could be this https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/484981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484981 in launchpad "Incomplete/empty list of contributors in non-trunk series (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 1)" [High,Triaged]
<artnay> ok, I'm able to filter my own translations manually (by setting my account to url) but still it would be best to have a working (and visible!) link on translation details page
<artnay> nevermind having one's name mentioned in the actual translated program
<artnay> for example compare these: https://translations.launchpad.net/deja-dup/20/+pots/deja-dup/fi/+details https://translations.launchpad.net/deja-dup/22/+pots/deja-dup/fi/+details
<artnay> a massive loss of names
<artnay> TLE: great job on being "an active reminder" ;)
<TLE> artnay: thanks, I'm hoping I'm not pushing to much, it is just that this release is especially important
<artnay> TLE: because of deja-dup, ubuntu-docs etc.?
<TLE> yes
<artnay> they seemed to be ok
<TLE> good
<artnay> therefore I mentioned those in notes section
<TLE> yes, that is good
<head_victim> If translations are done upstream in a project (due to it not being hosted on launchpad) what is the process of getting it updated in Ubuntu? Is it just when they pull the next version it automatically comes along or?
<dpm> TLE, I didn't, I'll be working on the blueprints this week
<TLE> dpm: ok, I did actually more means like a blog post er email or something, that I could link to in a G+ update ;)
<TLE> maybe I'll have a look at the notes from the session I attended and make a short list of highlights from thos
<TLE> e
<dpm> cool, thanks TLE
<head_victim> happyaron: time for a pm? RE membership board meeting
<head_victim> I was just about to shoot you an email because I didn't know where you hung out on irc.
<happyaron> head_victim: what's RE?
<head_victim> Regarding
<head_victim> Basically I just wanted to let you know you are able to self renew your membership.
<happyaron> head_victim: ok
<happyaron> head_victim: I'm aware of that, so I didn't attend yesterday's meeting.
<head_victim> Ah good stuff, I'm about to update the wiki so you don't mind if I remove your line then?
<happyaron> thankyou
<happyaron> ok
<head_victim> I don't like just making changes without asking first when it affects others
<happyaron> :)
<jaddi27> I have added en_AU translations to the list of languages that have passed language pack testing
<TLE> dpm: got a sec
<TLE> ?
<TLE> dpm: I forgot, I'm going home soon, so I send you an email in stead
<dpm> TLE, ok, no worries, sorry for not having been responsive
<dpm> oops, too late
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-10
<artnay> mdke: dpm , about ubuntu-docs, ping?
<dpm> hi artnay, what's up?
<artnay> dpm: about one's name missing from translation info page / contributors list. I think it's related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/484981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484981 in launchpad "Incomplete/empty list of contributors in non-trunk series (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [High,Triaged]
<artnay> dpm: when I go to my LP page, click on translations I see my latest contributions. I see the latest changes that I made to ubuntu-docs but the link itself still directs to ubuntu project, not ubuntu-help
<artnay> dpm: and we've lost a lot of contributors names
<artnay> dpm: and it's not just about ubuntu-docs, see for example compare these: https://translations.launchpad.net/deja-dup/20/+pots/deja-dup/fi/+details https://translations.launchpad.net/deja-dup/22/+pots/deja-dup/fi/+details
<artnay> see for ex... (I pasted my lines from yesterday :-))
<dpm> artnay, wait, I don't understand this part: "the link itself still directs to ubuntu project, not ubuntu-help"
<artnay> dpm: https://translations.launchpad.net/~jiri-gronroos 14 hours ago?ubuntu-docs? source package in Oneiric
<artnay> dpm: but that link directs to ubuntu project, not ubuntu-docs
<artnay> so I get OOPS-dbc16cbf53e41be4e2ce08ed4efecbb6 - should I file a bug against LP?
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=dbc16cbf53e41be4e2ce08ed4efecbb6
<dpm> artnay, if I go to this link shown in your dashboard: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/fi/+filter?person=jiri-gronroos and then I click on the first link, it does take me to the right place. Which link is not working for you?
<artnay> dpm: so when I go to ubuntu-docs and watch the contributors list, some names are missing. I'm still able to see my own translations by setting the filter manually to url line
<dpm> let's center on one issue at a time ^
<artnay> Lost something?
<artnay> dpm: 14 hours ago?ubuntu-docs? source package in Oneiric <- that link points to ubuntu project although it's been transferred to ubuntu-docs
<artnay> so when I click that link, I get the oops above
<dpm> I don't get the oops, that's my point
<dpm> If I go to your dashboard (https://translations.launchpad.net/~jiri-gronroos) and then click on "14 hours ago “ubuntu-docs” source package in Oneiric" it takes me to the right package in Ubuntu
<artnay> well I already asked if someone could help me with that on #launchpad
<dpm> without oops
<artnay> dpm: but there's no such package anymore, it has been moved to its own project
<artnay> this one here https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+pots/ubuntu-help/fi/+translate
<dpm> well, you asked me too, and I'm trying to help as well
<artnay> dpm: sure thing and I appreciate your effort
<dpm> artnay, oh, now I understand the issue
<dpm> ok, let me explain:
<dpm> the reason why I don't see the oops is because I'm an admin, so I'm taken to the right package, even though it's disabled
<dpm> I think on this one we should enable the ubuntu-help package back, and this would sort out your issue
<dpm> let me talk to kelemengabor later on about this one
<dpm> so that will sort out problem 1)
<artnay> dpm: furthermore, I can't see my name on contributors list (which makes it hard for me to filter my own results, see what others have changed etc.) on ubuntu-docs page ( https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+pots/ubuntu-help/fi/+details ) although I'm able to filter manually my results by setting my account to url line like https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+pots/ubuntu-help/fi/+filter?person=jiri-gronroos
<artnay> and the same thing is happening with deja-dup (the links I provided above)
<dpm> Problem 2) is about the bug in Launchpad, which unfortunately I cannot help you much with :( - On this one I'd recommend to talk to the launchpad folks
<artnay> dpm: do you think it's related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/484981 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484981 in launchpad "Incomplete/empty list of contributors in non-trunk series (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [High,Triaged]
<artnay> or should I file a new one?
<dpm> artnay, I think it might be related to the existing one. I.e. the list of contributors is not carried over when creating a new shared template
<artnay> but since there is no trunk series and LP suggests to translate oneiric series...
<dpm> I think the bug is not about the type of series itself, it's more about carrying over contributor credits to new templates in new series
 * TLE getting in line behind artnay for a dpm audience ;)
 * dpm would feel honoured to grant audience :)
<dpm> just replying to your e-mail, btw :)
<TLE> awesome, let me know when you guys are done
<artnay> dpm: can see you who was the creator of https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/fi/
<artnay> dpm: with deja-dup the creator for 20 series seems to be "Jussi" but for 22 it's Launchpad Translations Administrators
<dpm> artnay, I'm not sure what you mean by "Creator". There is no such thing. If you're referring to the name of the person which appears next to the stats page, that's simply the name of the last translator. In terms of translator credits for 'ubuntu-help', they seem to be fine and include you as well: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/734028/
<artnay> dpm: see https://translations.launchpad.net/deja-dup/20/+pots/deja-dup/fi/+details - there's "Creator" on the left side
<artnay> but it's different in 22 series: https://translations.launchpad.net/deja-dup/22/+pots/deja-dup/fi/+details
<artnay> just want to make sure it doesn't have to do anything with this
<dpm> artnay, oh, I didn't know the "Creator" field existed. In any case, I assume it's the first person who submitted a translation or created the translation file, and I'm guessing it's got nothing to do with bug 484981. Perhaps danilos can confirm, without having to go in much detail?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484981 in launchpad "Incomplete/empty list of contributors in non-trunk series (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484981
<dpm> artnay, in any case, just for the record, "Launchpad Translations Administrators" was the creator of 'ubuntu-help' in oneiric
<danilos> dpm, yes, that's pofile.owner, a person that initiated a creation of the POFile (i.e. the first to do any translation) or rosetta-admins, not used for anything at all
<artnay> ok, I created https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/888474
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 888474 in launchpad "List of translation contributors is not carried over when creating a new shared template (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<artnay> hope it's clear enough
<dpm> thanks artnay
<artnay> you're welcome. I could ask the following now: are there any plans to make filtering more useful? e.g. show only translations made by me that have been overwritten (probably someone else has fixed a mistake), ordering translations by the date etc. I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/230686 and bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/87513 has already been fixed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 230686 in launchpad "Combining search and filtering on +translate pages (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged]
<artnay> or is there any way to filter and make a custom order (by a date) in url?
<artnay> that would be very helpful with templates that have ~3000 translatable items (ubuntu-help)
<TLE> dpm: Hey, I drafted a UDS highlights post for the social medias, I have written something for the sessions that I attended and I was wondering if you would fill something in for the remaining sessions. I send the draft to you in an email.
<TLE> it does not have to be more than a few lines per session or the post will be huge
<dpm> artnay, afaik, there are no plans, although I agree it would be very helpful. One way to start is to file a bug fleshing out the feature request
<dpm> TLE, cool, let me finish off the reply to your first e-mail and then look at this one, thanks!
<TLE> dpm: cool
<dpm> TLE, so it seems we're all set. I'll work on the sessions summary as well.
<TLE> dpm: I _just_ wrote you another email, saying I'll wait two hours with writing pitti, but other than that, yes we are all good
<dpm> TLE, did you reply to Simos in private?
<TLE> yes, and I forgot to CC you, I didn't want to do it on the list, since that might enlist more requests for postponements
<dpm> TLE, that was my thought, well done :)
<artnay> danilos: ping, I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/425590
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 425590 in launchpad "Improve layout of POFile:+filter (affects: 1)" [High,Triaged]
<artnay> danilos: I'm unable to see https://devpad.canonical.com/~danilo/pages/pofile-filter.jpg due to permissions, do you have a copy somewhere?
<danilos> artnay, it's not a very useful photo, I can copy it somewhere for you once I come back from lunch
<artnay> danilos: I think you've listed at least some features I spoke of earlier so I don't want to create a dupe. but yeah, if you're able to give a public link to the photo, I'd be thankful. also the .dev link doesn't work for me.
<dpm> TLE, Greek langpack tested :)
<dpm> also, in other news, we've reached 1001 people who like http://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.translators :)
<TLE> dpm: Greek language pack, check, I'll write Martin
<TLE> facebook, nice, we are at 103 on G+
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> time to start some healthy competition g+/FB :)
<dpm> scratch healthy
<dpm> bloody is more entertaining
<TLE> oh yeah
<dpm> :)
<TLE> dpm: btw
<TLE> on a totally onrelated and non-translated issue, do you know if it is somewhere documented what it is that quickly does
<TLE> I mean not how to use it, but how the templates for unity has been put together and what decisions lead to what programming structures and technologies used and so on
<dpm> TLE, I don't think there is anything Unity-specific. I can talk about technologies, but not programming structures (didrocks and mterry should be the ones for that). The idea was to put together the best open source tech in one place, so to that extend, quickly is just the glue for all these: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/quickly-workflow/
<dpm> ok, lunch time
<TLE> dpm: sorry that was non-sense, it was supposed to say quickly both places, thanks
<danilos> artnay, for the .dev link, you need to run LP locally, if it still doesn't work, that'd be surprising
<artnay> danilos: thought so, at least icann wasn't giving any .dev TLDs back in 2009 ;)
<danilos> artnay, http://people.canonical.com/~danilo/pofile-filter.jpg should work, but as I said, there's not much there :)
<artnay> danilos: thanks. well at least there's something. that feature would require a blueprint, I guess.
<artnay> danilos: I'll add more comments to your bug later on
<danilos> artnay, LP doesn't use blueprints for development
<TLE> really *G*
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-11
<artnay> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-translations-roundtable was updated
<artnay> DPM: Feedback is top priority. LP should be more social for translators. Community should take place in LP itself. <- how to achieve that?
<dpm> artnay, we were discussing the roadmap for Launchpad in the next few months and some of the priority feature requests. No specification has been written yet
<artnay> how do we gather feedback? ML, bug reports, occasional rant on IRC *g* - should we have some sort "official LP translation development top priorities" list in the wiki?
<artnay> we can "vote" on bug reports against LP but that's about it
<dpm> artnay, the feedback idea was about being able to post comments to strings, in order to leave a note from reviewers to those submitting translation suggestions
<dpm> but this is *very* early stage
<artnay> dpm: ah, that sounds great. one of the missing features.
<dpm> we're trying to get a translations feature in the Launchpad roadmap
<dpm> that's a strong candidate
<artnay> dpm: would those comments be carried over when exporting to po?
<dpm> but I don't want to set expectations too high for now
<artnay> I understand
<dpm> as I say, we haven't discussed any implementation details
<dpm> I'll keep everyone updated on the mailing list
<TLE> dpm: lang packs has been released, let me know when you get around to the blog post
<dpm> thanks TLE, I'm busy with spamming everyone with blueprints e-mail today, so I don't think I'll get onto it until Monday
<TLE> dpm: np, just let me know, so I can get to post some fresh news on the G+ page
<dpm> cool
<TLE> I'll browse through the blueprints later, whould we keep putting actions on there for releasing the lang packs
<TLE> ?
<dpm> TLE, ah, good point. Do you mind adding the langpack actions to the community-p-translations-roundtable one?
<TLE> no, I'll do that
<dpm> thanks :)
<sagaci> translations for en_AU aren't showing up in synaptic now... I'm sure we've done it and I've just proof-read over some of the strings on LP - "dialogue" and "colour"... is this because it's not supported any more?
<kelemengabor> sagaci: yes, now synaptic has to be translated here: https://launchpad.net/synaptic
<kelemengabor> and not under the Ubuntu project
<dpm> sagaci, they should show up in the application, though. Would you mind filing a bug against synaptic if they don't?
<sagaci> yep, I will tomorrow, I'll check with a couple of ubuntu-au'ers first for reproducibility
<kelemengabor> dpm: the only problem is that synaptic is translated by LP translators, and some languages might not have such a team
<kelemengabor> hm, but there is a team for en_AU, so they probably just haven't done the job
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-13
<sagaci> when you download a language pack update through apt-get or the Update Manager, should you have to restart for it to take effect
#ubuntu-translators 2012-11-05
<nobuto> dpm: Could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/1074663 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1074663 in ubufox (Ubuntu) ""You should restart Firefox now" popup is not translated" [Undecided,New]
<nobuto> There are some options to fix this. I would like to consult you which way should we take.
<dpm> hi nobuto, looking...
<dpm> nobuto, so what are your ideas?
<nobuto> ideal solution is make ubufox integrated with LP.
<nobuto> but for now,
<nobuto> 1. gather translation on Wiki or somewhere and make merge proposal at one by proxy.
<nobuto> 2. call for merge propossal per language/locale.
<nobuto> Those are possible ideas, I think.
<nobuto> How do you think?
<dpm> nobuto, we've done that approach (wiki) in the past, and in my experience it's too much manual work. I'd rather have translations converted to gettext format and put in Launchpad, the way the webapps team do with their extension. It's not only neater, but also much less of a hassle.
<nobuto> I agree with you in a Wiki way.
<nobuto> consulting ubuntu-mozillateam first is the best?
<nobuto> whether they can take a way the same as webapps.
<dpm> nobuto, yeah, I'd suggest consulting them first. I assume they'll agree, but they will probably expect someone else to implement it and submit it to them as a merge proposal
<nobuto> dpm: thanks. I will go #ubuntu-mozillateam and try.
<dpm> thanks nobuto
<nobuto> dpm: let me please consult you about another bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/982924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982924 in Ubuntu Translations ""Record you passphrase" notification untranslated" [Medium,Triaged]
<dpm> nobuto, yep, I'm familiar with that one. What's the question?
<nobuto> I worked on it as branch, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nobuto/ubuntu/raring/ecryptfs-utils/record-passphrase-dialogue-translatable/revision/88 and now it loads translation of the title of the dialogue. but it does not load translations of the description.
<nobuto> but removing line break of the description makes loading the translation.
<nobuto> Is it OK just removing line break to fix this bug on the short-term basis?
<dpm> let me have a look...
<dpm> nobuto, I think it should be fine to remove the line break, but I'd double-check with kelemengabor, as he's got more experience in internationalizing such Debian files. Or another good place to ask might be on the #debian-i18n channel on the OFTC network
<nobuto> dpm: thanks. I'm not so sure, but update-notifier seems handling translations by itself. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/update-notifier/raring/view/head:/src/hooks.c#L194
<kelemengabor> dpm: nobuto: I think it is okay. the problem is that update-notifier does not entirely work according to the spec, while intltool does. but we have only a few such notes, so fixing those could be an easier way.
<dpm> nobuto, kelemengabor, it might be worth filing a bug against update-notifier specifying the way it should work, and as a workaround until it's fixed, then remove the line breaks of the description
<nobuto> dpm: kelemengabor: OK. I will report it as a bug of update-notifier and see how it works for a week. Until then it's not fixed, I will make a merge propossal to ecryptfs-utils with removing the line breaks.
<dpm> thanks nobuto
#ubuntu-translators 2013-11-09
<arun_> guys hello, I am wanting to localize my software
#ubuntu-translators 2013-11-10
<arrun> hello guys
<arrun> sale: hello
<arrun> Jordan_U: hello
<arrun> hello to all the guys !!! I wanted to ask something , please help me
<UbuPhillup> arrun: just ask
<arrun> UbuPhillup:  I had a po and mo file of a language which is a local language, I wanted to apply that file to the software, how can I do that?
<UbuPhillup> arrun: you can upload the file into lauchpad
<arrun> UbuPhillup: no, I have already downloaded it
<arrun> UbuPhillup: Already got the po and mo
<arrun> UbuPhillup: but can't figure out how to apply
<UbuPhillup> arrun: you would like to run the software with the new po file right?
<arrun> UbuPhillup: YUP
<UbuPhillup> arrun: you must change the mo file on your system the then restart
<arrun> UbuPhillup: bro, can't we add a new one?
<UbuPhillup> arrun: just copy the old one put the new one in the folder
<arrun> UbuPhillup: bro, but I wanted to add a new language
<UbuPhillup> hmm
<UbuPhillup> dont know
#ubuntu-translators 2017-11-10
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm looking for someone to help me translate my FOSS project. What's a good place to go?
#ubuntu-translators 2019-11-04
<lotuspsychje> GunnarHj: i filed bug #1851028 and tomreyn suggested the dutch translation to the team, just letting you know
<ubottu> bug 1851028 in language-pack-nl (Ubuntu) "Livepatch tip is not translated in update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851028
<GunnarHj> lotuspsychje: Thanks. Would be good if you could make a note on the bug report about it, so the Dutch translators team gets notified (someone in that team has to approve it).
<lotuspsychje> GunnarHj: how do i go about about that exactly? i dont deal with translations much
<GunnarHj> lotuspsychje: Just add a comment and say the same thing as you did here.
<lotuspsychje> that tomreyn pushed a translate right?
<GunnarHj> Precisely.
<GunnarHj> lotuspsychje: Maybe you and/or tomreyn is interested in joining the Dutch translators team?
<lotuspsychje> ok and tnx for you adapt too GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> np
<lotuspsychje> GunnarHj: well you can add me if you like, tomreyn is german native
<GunnarHj> lotuspsychje: I can't add you. You'd need to apply; it looks like only Hannie Dumoleyn has access to approve.
<lotuspsychje> okay tnx
#ubuntu-translators 2019-11-05
<lotuspsychje> hey GunnarHj we added the comment on bug #1851028 like you asked
<ubottu> bug 1851028 in Ubuntu Translations "Livepatch tip is not translated in update-manager" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851028
<GunnarHj> lotuspsychje: Saw that - thanks. Now it's up to some member of the Dutch translators team to approve it.
<lotuspsychje> great!
<lotuspsychje> i also wanna thank you again for the community-support bug you helped with GunnarHj
<lotuspsychje> (if you can remember that)
<lotuspsychje> 19.10 has now the community support in ubuntu-docs link
<GunnarHj> lotuspsychje: Ah, that one. Right, it's there now. Thank *you* for calling our attention to it via the bug report.
<lotuspsychje> no prob
<lotuspsychje> if you like GunnarHj we have setup a little bug team in #ubuntu-discuss with our most active volunteers, feel free to join us there
<lotuspsychje> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> we are gathering most hot bugs to help #ubuntu a better way
<GunnarHj> lotuspsychje: Thanks, but I think I pass that one. I'm already involved in several Ubuntu related things. But please feel free to ping me if there is some i18n related bug you think I'm able to help with.
<lotuspsychje> ok cool
